# Help Mods



## SunWhiskey (May 21, 2019)

I'm able to start a new thread, but unable to comment on a thread I already started.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SunWhiskey said:


> I'm able to start a new thread, but unable to comment on a thread I already started.


Hi, @SunWhiskey I'll tag @EleGirl in as she is admin and hopefully will be able to help you.


----------



## SunWhiskey (May 21, 2019)

Thank you. The issue appears to be fixed.


----------



## Cat Lady (May 7, 2019)

That happened to me when I first joined too. It straightened itself out after a few hours.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

A new member has to first create a thread here in the New Member's forum. After that it takes a while, a few minutes only when things are working well for the forum software to approve them to post elsewhere. Sometimes it seems to take longer.

TAM had to go to this to avoid being flooded with threads started by spam bots.


----------



## SunWhiskey (May 21, 2019)

It appears all of my posts still need to be approved by a mod. It's been 6 days and I still can't reply to my original thread where I want help.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SunWhiskey said:


> It appears all of my posts still need to be approved by a mod. It's been 6 days and I still can't reply to my original thread where I want help.


Approved. Let me know if you have any further problems.


----------



## SunWhiskey (May 21, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> Approved. Let me know if you have any further problems.


Thanks again!


----------

